# WSM - 18.5 vs 22.5



## walt408 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am considering purchasing a WSM. Don't know which size to get; 18.5 or 22.5 inch. How much can each one hold (butts, ribs, chickens, etc.)? Does the 22.5 use a lot more fuel? What do you recommend?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 24, 2010)

heres my 2 cents.

I had the same dilemma back in November when I got mine. COuld have gone either way, but based on discussion with some WSM owners, and gurus I decided the 18.5" would fit my immediate needs. Typically cooking for only a few people, so I could save on fuel each burn.

The 22" is a more of a fuel hog than the 18.5" from what I have been told My 18.5" unit can run on one ring and a chimney of lump for 10-11 hours. Thats about 6-7 lbs. of lump.

THe 18.5" without any rib racks, etc can hold 4 slabs of either bb's or spares if you curve the ribs a little bit. Easily will hold 4-6 pork butts, if you t-pee them on the racks, and rotate them. 

Id go with what you can afford. I am looking at getting another WSM, the larger one, for some side projects I am thinking about. 

You really cant go wrong with either.

good luck


----------



## deltadude (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't own a WSM, but reading chisoxjim comments after he says he is satisfied with his 18" he is going to buy the 22".

When I purchased my MES 40" I had to make the decision 30" or 40", the difference in price really has to make you think.  But I knew I would be doing at least 3 or 4 backyard BBQs for more than the immediate family a year, so I needed capacity, plus I wanted to lay my ribs out not cut or fold them.  But even more than that I have learned ...
When buying a boat most owners regret not going bigger..
When buying my plasma tv I have regretted not going bigger..
(well those two purchases to upgrade is thousands of $$$$)

It was an easy decision I went bigger, it was not that great of difference in price, and I am very happy I did.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 24, 2010)

bigger is typically always good. 

but for conserving fuel(the larger unit will use alot more lump to run). The small WSM has plenty of capacity to feed a good sized group, it easily would do 20#'s of butts, and 4-5 racks of ribs using a rib rack. If someone needs more capacity than that the larger unit would be the way to go.

I am getting the larger WSM to do some side projects(possible competition run, etc.) that I dont want to use the smaller one for. Its only $300 for the big one, ive almost saved enough pennies to get it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Since I think the WSM is the best smoker around I didnt even consider another type,  just a larger model to handle a larger load.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a quote I found from a WSM owner who has both 18 & 22" on fuel consumption.

Hope this helps


----------

